

The Myth of America's Tech-Talent Shortage - andycroll
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/print/2013/04/the-myth-of-americas-tech-talent-shortage/275319/

======
tokenadult
More than 100 comments on the previous submission of the canonical URL:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5626572>

